# Possible part out



## mmiles (Oct 19, 2009)

I have an 01 TRX500FA Im thinking of parting out or selling as a whole unit. The hondamatic unit needs to be replaced its about 1400, so just thinking about parting out. It is a complete bike so if anyone is needing something let me know that will determine if I part it out or sell it whole.


----------



## 08injectedrancher (Nov 24, 2009)

parting it out on craigslist or ebay is the way to go if it cost more than its worth to fix


----------

